# Chi Mix REQUEST :-)



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey everyone  I am trying to figure out what Luna might possibly be mixed with, so I would really appreciate anyone with a chi mix to post a pic for me saying what their chi is mixed with so I can have some pics to compare her to  Thanks in advance.
PS....I e mailed the breeder (BYB lol) and am waiting for a responce....though I may not get the truth even if I get a responce. I saw Luna's sister BACK for sale and I can see lies on the new add. Its advertizing Luna's sister as being 1.4 pounds....I mean seriously, is that even possible for Luna (who I really do NOT over feed) to be 7.7 pounds and her sister who is 4 months same as Luna to be 1.4 pounds?? hmmm lol Anyway, I look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

My Max is suppose to be mixed with something, and one vet said they believed he was mixed with a corgi.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yes it could happen her sister COULD be smaller . i've had pups from a litter grow 7-8lbs but then had 2 males that was 2-3lbs so it COULD happen 
but i think she's a min pin LOOKS as she could be


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

IDK I think min pins stay pretty little, all the ones I have seen are, tiny like a chi.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

i have been looking at mini pin pics for hours lol some look like luna, some don't. i dunno, i have seen some pics that say mini pin and i would swear it was a chi lol lord lol


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh man now i'm looking at min pins and I see there are merles, I had NO clue lol! I found a really pretty blue one.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Bless you, she is a doll, stop worrying yourself.. She's precious, you love her, she loves you.. 
But, as you asked, here are pics of Rocky who is 6 months old and has a purebred chi dad, and a rat terrier mom. Deb


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

is rat terrier in theUS like a jack russel here,


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i think so? i have a yorki x chi i bred who lives down the road but i havent got pictures atm!


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

Well that's just m experience.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

i dont know if its available in the us but in the uk there is this test you can buy for around £50 - £60 which you do yourself 
it can tell you what breed your dogs DNA best matches
its called 
what breed is my dog DNA test


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG I had no idea you could buy things like that!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

rache said:


> OMG I had no idea you could buy things like that!


Yeah neither did i until i saw it in your dog magazine!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow I had no idea you could get things like that either! geez! lol
Thanks for posting the pics and I hope they keep coming 
Deb, you are right, that snout is longer then Luna's, though Luna is still just 4 months old, so we shall see 
I do love my lil giant lol and I am only interested in what she might be in a "when I breeder her I should know" stand point  Obviously I would never try to sell pups as pure breds so I want to know as much about Luna as I can


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Most common seen breeds mixed with Chi are Rat Terrier/JRT/Min Pins/Yorkies and Poms.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

amandagalway said:


> is rat terrier in theUS like a jack russel here,


Rat Terrier is different than a Jack Russel or Parson's Terrier, they are smaller than a JRT....another breed. They are really darling dogs.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

amandagalway said:


> is rat terrier in theUS like a jack russel here,


No I don't think so, we have Jack russels and we have Rat terriers.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a link to a dog DNA test. It will tell you if Luna is a mix or not.

http://www.dog-dna.com/


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

They have chaffies over here..

Chihuahua x staffy......

Lets just say...I hope the _mum_ was the staffy...


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.ratterrierclub.com/pictures/gallery1.html

Some pics of rat terriers.. Deb


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

PrincessCharming said:


> They have chaffies over here..
> 
> Chihuahua x staffy......
> 
> Lets just say...I hope the _mum_ was the staffy...


Ok I need to see one of those.


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.tradingpost.com.au/Pets-...Number=TP003191625?BackToResult=true&AdOnTop=

Be shocked, be appalled, come one, come all.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

PrincessCharming said:


> http://www.tradingpost.com.au/Pets-...Number=TP003191625?BackToResult=true&AdOnTop=
> 
> 
> Be shocked, be appalled, come one, come all.


They look like a HUGE muscular chi!


----------



## PrincessCharming (Oct 14, 2009)

Chi on steroids right? Pretty scary.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey, thanks guys  For some reason this post didn't appear to have had any new posts to it, otherwise I would have responded to it earlier (anyone know why posts sometimes do that? Not appear in the user CP to let you know someone responded to it).

omg more pics to look at lol I have been looking so much my eyes have gone buggy! lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually, as someone stated here, it is possible for Luna to have tiny siblings. Milo is 10 1/2lbs & some of his siblings are really small Chi's (4ishlbs) It is also possible that the breeder isn't being honest. And it is possible that Luna is full bred Chi. Lots of possibilities! They do have those DNA tests...I heard they weren't always accurate but it's worth a shot if you're really itching to know.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone know how much this would cost at the vets office? (the DNA test). I went to that website Tracy and those tests were 100 bucks lol I dunno if I wanna know that badly hehehe j/k. I would prefer to get it done at a vets, just to be sure what she is before I bred her, so at least I can be honest with the people who take the pups, about their background.
I was told Luna is a pure chi....but people lie right lol
I know that siblings can be different sizes, but would that be obvious from the beginning or would it happen over time? I saw all of the pups but one in Luna's litter. In fact I almost got Luna's sister when I got there cuz she was a cutie too but she had more of a white face and I was set on the black and tan so we went with Luna. But anyway, at that time, they were all the same size, chubby lol On my comp downstairs I have a pic of Luna's litter, I will post it tonight when I am on my comp. Plus I wanna post another pic of Luna who is getting some odd markings in her fur


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

This is Kobi, and I believe he is a mix also. He's a sturdy 9.5lbs and almost 2 yrs old. I also got him from a BYB who claimed he was pure Chihuahua. I love him to bits anyway even though he was an absolute terror as a puppy! Thank goodness he outgrew it.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Tracilea said:


> Does anyone know how much this would cost at the vets office? (the DNA test). I went to that website Tracy and those tests were 100 bucks lol I dunno if I wanna know that badly hehehe j/k. I would prefer to get it done at a vets, just to be sure what she is before I bred her, so at least I can be honest with the people who take the pups, about their background.
> I was told Luna is a pure chi....but people lie right lol
> I know that siblings can be different sizes, but would that be obvious from the beginning or would it happen over time? I saw all of the pups but one in Luna's litter. In fact I almost got Luna's sister when I got there cuz she was a cutie too but she had more of a white face and I was set on the black and tan so we went with Luna. But anyway, at that time, they were all the same size, chubby lol On my comp downstairs I have a pic of Luna's litter, I will post it tonight when I am on my comp. Plus I wanna post another pic of Luna who is getting some odd markings in her fur


you can get them at petsmart for cheaper, i usally see them at the cashier

also Jamoka was a full chi and he was 12lbs so she could just be a big chi


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i've been asked COUNTLESS times if bam is a mix. He's a bigger chihuahua (8lbs) and some people just don't seem convinced. and since i got him at a pet store, who knows. but i got in touch w/the kennel he came from and got pictures of his parents, and he is indeed a full breed chi. 

This is bam: 










Bam's mom:









Bam's dad:


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco is a purebred Chihuahua but he is getting large, his dad is very small and mother is about 5 pounds...as of last week the little dragon weighed 8.5 pounds...I am happy about it though, I like a bigger Chihuahua.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol Thanks guys. It is almost impossible to say. Every time I think ok she's mix, I will see pics of chi's that are mix and look like more of a mix then Luna, or see a chi thats pure and looks like Luna, big too lol I will see about looking else where for a test and even ask the vet when I go again in May for Rosa's shots and to get the heartworm and flea meds for the summer months ($300 now with the 3 of them YIKES!! lol)
The byb said she was pure chi and I saw the mom and the mom was chi, just like Luna, on the bigger side. There was a male there who was a big chi also, but she claimed he was not the dad. Maybe she just didn't want to scare me because i would then realize if mom was big and dad was big then baby would end up big and then say forget it lol and she would be out the money lol Oh well, I love her to bits anyway lol She;s looking at me right now with her stuffed bone in her mouth, tail wagging away and head tilted to the side lol Her "LETS PLAY" look lol my camera is not in arms reach!!GRRRRR lol


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

It's obvious that Bam's a pure Chi !
People get wrapped around weight and Chi's, don't they ?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> Does anyone know how much this would cost at the vets office? (the DNA test). I went to that website Tracy and those tests were 100 bucks lol I dunno if I wanna know that badly hehehe j/k. I would prefer to get it done at a vets, just to be sure what she is before I bred her, so at least I can be honest with the people who take the pups, about their background.
> I was told Luna is a pure chi....but people lie right lol
> I know that siblings can be different sizes, but would that be obvious from the beginning or would it happen over time? I saw all of the pups but one in Luna's litter. In fact I almost got Luna's sister when I got there cuz she was a cutie too but she had more of a white face and I was set on the black and tan so we went with Luna. But anyway, at that time, they were all the same size, chubby lol On my comp downstairs I have a pic of Luna's litter, I will post it tonight when I am on my comp. Plus I wanna post another pic of Luna who is getting some odd markings in her fur


Chances are at the vets office it'll be more expensive. I could be wrong...just give a ring & ask!  They do have them at Petsmart/Petco for cheaper but seriously...you get what you pay for. I wouldn't trust the cheaper ones much at all. A hundred bucks isn't much (IMO) to pay to find out especially if you want to know for breeding purposes. If I was you though, I'd more so trust the one from the vets the most. 

So you saw Luna's sister when you picked up Luna? I'm taking a shot in the dark in guessing that if they were all the same size, Luna was NOT 1.4lbs when you got her. If I remember correctly she was quite large when you brought her home? So yeah, if all the pups were Luna's size when you got her sister included...chances are she is NOT that small now if she was not that small then. Usually you can tell when they're pups who will be bigger & smaller but that doesn't always hold true. Mari's litter was different sizes as was Marley's. I don't know what all of them weigh now but I know Mari is bigger now than she charted to be at 8 weeks.

People do lie & again, the breeder may be but you can't know 100% that she is. She could very well be pure Chi!  To me, she DOES look like she is..she just doesn't fit into todays standard...but many Chi's don't. 

I'd love to see her entire litter if you're able to post. Should be interesting.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am about to post a bunch of pics  probably a few threads


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I think Luna is a lovely little girl.. and most likely is not mixed.. Like many pet home chihuahuas, she just isn't a "breed standard" kinda girl..lol It has been my experience that some BYBs like the bigger females for their mothers because they can carry a larger litter which equates to more pups to sell for more money, and they are almost always free whelpers which saves money on the vet. Blessings, Deb


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Luna looks pure pet quality Chi. There is a vast difference in size and shape to alot of Chi's.
If you want to see a cross Hannah is on my profile.
But if Luna WAS crossed with a daschund you really wouldnt have to ask!!LOL


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol see thats what I mean!! I would SEE if she looked like Hannah! lol Its that I have to question it that its driving me nuts. She looks chi but her size is big and her snout is a bit longer or less tiny even like Willys lol BUT, I see chi's here that have a bigger snout and are bigger and their mommys say they are full chi. And so, maybe I will never know lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea, I wouldn't go by Luna's size/weight in trying to decide if she's a pure bred Chi. Honestly, look around the boards and where you live. It is much more common to see Chi's Willy's size, and even as big as Luna will be. I have mentioned this before, I can't figure out why AKC's standard weight is 2 to 6 lbs. Of course you have to factor in, that is without being spayed or neutered. But even still, 2 and 3 lb. grown Chi's are so few and far between. The most common standard Chi weight is about 5/6 lbs. You have to be careful when breeders give you weights. They like to fudge those a bit because so many people want tiny Chi's. They realize how tiny a 5 lb. Chi is, so they feel they are able to get away with it. Many people have a misconception that a 5 lb. grown Chi is "big." They aren't. They are tiny little dogs. Even a 6 lb. Chi is still tiny. Granted, a 2 and 3 lb. Chi is minute, but many people don't realize the "job" that goes behind caring for a Chi that small. It isn't like having a "normal" dog. Definitely not breedable. So I wouldn't even worry about Luna's size. I know it makes you wonder. And I'm sure anyone would. But unless there are other reasons that you question whether she is pure bred, I wouldn't go off of size alone. I will have to say that if she matures out near 14 lbs., then it is quite possible that there is a mix somewhere in her immediate line. If you have puppies, you can just be up front with the new owners and let them know that Luna was sold to you as a pure bred. But that there is a possibility that she has some mix in her lines. 

I was looking at her siblings. They all appear about the same size in those pics. That doesn't mean that they didn't grow at different weights. Some could have ended up smaller, larger, or Luna's size. But chances are, from what I can tell none of them will mature out under 6 lbs., probably larger than that.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol T....you are very rational and clam, like Mchi and have a way of calming me lol Thank you  You are right and have made a world of sense. I love Luna, just how she is. In fact, part of me enjoys that she is bigger because she is less of a worry then my poor wee Willy. We had company today, my hubbys mother and grandmother, and Rosa and Willy were jumping up on the couch to get loving from them (Luna was upstairs because they are not aware we have a third dog lol and its best left that way for now lol) and they have no dogs and the only dogs they are used to really are his aunts HUGE dogs lol that they are used to swishing away and not that they were doing it hard by any means, but Willy got swished a bit and jumped at an odd angle off the couch and I just about had a heart attack lol I forgot to breath for a minute hehehehe So Luna being bigger is better for me for now because if I had to worry about another tiny one I just might lose my mind lol I don't know how you do it T with those TINY critters of yours. They are SO ADORABLE but I would worry myself sick because of my expereince with Willy. They are so delicate and it takes ONE second for them to get hurt. 

I also know about the fudging numbers by breeders cuz I was told Luna was under 2 pounds when I got her and about 4 days or so later we took her to the vet for her needles and she was 4.5 pounds, a whole pound heavier then Willy! lol if I hadn't seen the scale myself I would have thought they made a mistake. 
It kind of scares me though in thinking how big she might get if she is already this big. I don't feed her too much, nor does she get alot of treats, 1 or two SMALL treats a day is all and some times not even that. She still has a good 5 months of growing left lol hopefully she has topped out or is close to it. She just hit a growth spurt I noticed after Christmas, I had her pic done with santa at petsmart and just a month later she had grown alot. So maybe she will slow down a bit now.
I feed her the same amount as I feed Willy lol and he can't gain weight to save his life! lol so I can't see how she is eatting the same but gaining so much more then him lol Though I know, they are all different. Since she is still a puppy I don't want to give her less food then I am giving her now because I want her to be healthy , not to starve her to death because I want her slimmer lol. Though once she is adult I might think about cutting back a bit if she shows signs of becoming over weight.
Plus, when we first got her, since she was younger, I fed her LESS then Willy got and she was always hungry and I had major issues with her being mean with the other dogs when they tried to take chewies off of her. Now feeding her same amount as Willy, there is not the chewy issue anymore so I can now leave the chews around on the floor again. 
Also, to help him gain weight, I have left Willy on puppy food instead of moving him up. The bag says to feed it til he is 10 months and then switch but i am not switching him yet as I have heard puppy food is more weight gaining?
Willy turned 10 months the end of January  he seems SO much older! lol Feels like we have had him forever, my poor wee lil boy


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Tracilee...
A couple of things..Luna is still a baby and needs more calories, fats and nutrients for her organ and brain development. All those important body parts are still growing. I would just caution against rationing her food--she is obviously not overweight. And gosh you might need to include treats fro training purposes. I wouldn't worry about over feeding her--it doesn't seem the case.
Willy is only 10 months--he has a while yet to still fill out and gain some more muscle. He has been through so much. When other chi were running around growing strong muscle Willy was recovering from injuries. You just have got to do what it take to help him catch up. 
Don't fret so much abotu Luna's weight...her size is right for her--what ever that may be.
You have very cute dogs all three of them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Rubia. Relax Tracilea!!  Luna is the perfect size for her. She's big yes, but so what. You have lots of time to decide if breeding is something you want to do.... the earliest she would be bred would be her second season, and that's probably still at least a year away. Do you have a stud dog in mind? 

I'd just relax and enjoy her. She's still a baby and has a lot of growing up to do. Work on her training and socialization and forget the rest for now.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that when Rico was Luna's age he was still "free feeding" LOL !!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol omg I could not imagine free feeding Luna, she would eat herself sick! lol I think she gets the right amount now, she seems satisfied after she eats and does not try to steal food like she had been before. I have never free fed, though I could with Rosa and Willy. Rosa often leaves her food in the morning after eatting only maybe half of it and Good God, I have to sit with Willy or he doesn't eat lol and even then he eats half lol Thats why I have kept him on the puppy food cuz he eats so little and he has some catching up to do because of all his surgeries.

lol I am relaxed about Luna now, thanks to T lol ;-)
I did panic there for a bit, but I am relaxed now and I will enjoy my BIG snuggle bug 
I have been talking to a friend of mine who has a chi ( Yes I was a bad inflence and encouraged her to get a chi lol and I even found an awesome breeder for her and got her baby for her....aren't I helpful LOL!) and her Chi Neko and Willy are buds, so I have been talking with her about helping me to socialize Luna better, (as suggested by the vet). So for now thats what I am gonna work on 
As for breeding, I think I am gonna wait til her third heat and by then my youngest d aughter will be in school and a bit older so that should give me more wiggle room to devote to a litter of pups .
I don't have a stud dog in mind really yet. I have surfed around to see how the process works and price ranges and stuff but seeing as her third heat is a long way away I have not done anything more then look around at how it works.
IF there is anyone in mind actually lol it would be Neko's dad, he is lovely and his litters are cute and small and seem healthy. Neko's mom is owned by chihuahuasloveme and Neko's dad is her boyfriends dog. And so when the time is right I may ask her about possibly breeding Luna to Neko's dad. 

lol I know that it seems that I am jumping the gun and am all gung ho to breed her, but what I am doing in fact is beginning the process of learning everything I possibly can over the time it takes for her to be bred. I want to be SUPER informed lol years worth of informed. I don't want to start gathering info and finding out about it a few months before it happens. I want to be certain I know it in and out before I do it because those pups lives will be in my hands, as well as Luna's life  And so I guess I am aggressively gathering info lol ;-)

PS, I use affection/playing and toys more with Luna for training as opposed to treats


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad you are taking the time to learn all you can. Glad you aren't rushing into things. Most of the times things go OK, but sometimes they don't. 

Have you been following eagleschihuahua's threads? She bred 2 of her girls. The first girl had one puppy, a large one, and he died. The other girl couldn't give birth on her own and had to have a c-section. (In the states, a c-section runs about $450). She had one puppy. She had NO milk. Luckily she had the other girl to nurse the puppy, as otherwise she would have been hand feeding him. 

Lots of things can go right.... but lots can go wrong too. Start setting aside a puppy "fund" as you go so you can have money saved up for the vet fees, possible c-section, shots for the pups, extra food, etc. Breeding is EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

lol yep, I have been setting aside a puppy fund already. I asked the vet alot of questions when I had Luna in for her shots last week. Here C sec fee he said would be 750-850.

I have been following the threads with eagleschihuahua :-( It is very sad. I am seeing the ups and downs. Deb asked some questions I am curious about too and so my eyes are peeled for answers and info. My thoughts and prayers are with them. Thankfully Roxy can feed the pup while Fifi recovers. I am waiting to see how that goes. I didn't want to ask too many questions right now while she is upset


----------

